# Enough Spotify Playlists already



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I liked the title of the Coldplay song, so I was getting ready to possibly be all obstinate about it. However, upon listening to it, yep, no argument. I suppose it might be a favored band of the playlister - sometimes that gets a song a sneak-by.  

And holy cow about Spotifty commercials, yes. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't so so many of the exact-same-one in a row, drip drip dripping away.


----------

